# TWO OF OUR WEANLINGS



## jeniemac (Aug 18, 2011)

Brought two of our 3 appy foals in yesterday. Look what I found under all that hair..


----------



## sundaymom (Aug 18, 2011)

What a beautifull picture. Lovely girls.


----------



## Jill (Aug 18, 2011)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## jeniemac (Aug 18, 2011)

sundaymom said:


> What a beautifull picture. Lovely girls.




THANKYOU SO MUCH i WAS DELIGHTED..OH..THEY ARE COLTS..


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 19, 2011)

GORGEOUS little "boys" lol


----------



## MeganH (Aug 19, 2011)

handsome boys!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 19, 2011)

Theres spots in front of my eyes! evening baby fix.


----------



## jeniemac (Aug 20, 2011)

I KNOW ..ISN'T IT GREAT ..IT IS GOING TO BE REALLY HARD TO PART WITH EITHER ONE OF THEM..







THANKYOU ALL FOR THE COMPLIMENTS..IT HAS TAKEN 3 YEARS TO GET THESE TWO .SO IT MEANS A LOT TO KNOW YOU ALL LIKE THE.


----------



## jeniemac (Aug 20, 2011)

OOOPS FORGOT ONE


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 22, 2011)

Cute kids! I parted with one this year that I just really had a hard time saying good bye too but he went to a wonderful home.


----------



## jeniemac (Aug 31, 2011)

HGFarm said:


> Cute kids! I parted with one this year that I just really had a hard time saying good bye too but he went to a wonderful home.



GOOD NEWS ..the leppard appy is going to the Nationals..Postons Royal Spots of Fire..Look for him in the weanling and color class with Kathey Bailey of KB Circle B Training Center....YOOO HOOO


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 6, 2011)

Awesome! Let us know how he does!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Sep 8, 2011)

OMG, look at the SPOTS!!!! I'm fond of blankets myself, but wow the one is really eye catching!!


----------

